# Brewers Yeast & Garlic Tablets



## Kess (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried this for natural flea and tick prevention? Fleas are not too much of a problem where I live, I’m more concerned about ticks. In the summer months ticks are a real problem here. I currently use Frontline, but would love to stop using it and try something just as effective but less harmful. Has anyone had success with this, or something else that works and isn’t harmful?

I bought a bottle of brewers yeast & garlic tablets because it got really good reviews, but I haven’t used it yet because shortly after purchasing it I read somewhere else that brewers yeast is NOT good to give to dogs. I’ve heard garlic is OK in small amounts, but is this true about the brewers yeast?

Kess


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeast can contribute to yeast ovegrowth, especially if your dogs get ear infections during warmer months, so I'm not really a fan of it. Garlic is ok in small quantities, but you have to use it all year round and it can take couple months to build up in the system before you see any results. I know some people have had good results with neem oil ( it needs to be diluted with water to avoid skin irritation), but I havent used it myself. I use diatomaceous earth with pretty good results, but mostly against fleas.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

We've talked about the flea and tick problem and remedies 

here and here

Hopefully you can get some good ideas. I have to find something because I will tell you this, Frontline and K9Advantix do not work. I'm still seeing tick bite marks on the hoodlums after the chemicals...which I don't like but got anyway because I wasn't sure what else to use and I thought for sure the chemicals would work in the meantime.

No. They do not. So, hopefully that will spare anyone from bothering with them in the future. What a waste of money.

I'm going to look in to some of the ideas presented in those other two threads and hopefully, one day, I'll find something that actually keeps those stupid ticks OFF of my dogs!

If you find something, let me know how it works. 

I did use brewer's yeast on my cats and a dog I had before and it...meh, doesn't really work all that well. It sort of does but not really.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Here is another thread that might be useful:

Natural Tick & Flea Methods

I posted a recipe from my vet for Biting Bug Spray, which some people say have helped. I haven't made it myself yet because I don't spend that much time in wooded areas with Louis, but I did order a bottle of Avon SSS that came in the mail yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I need to correct myself here. I stated that K9Advantix does not work. The fact is, it does work. It just doesn't work how I want it to work, I have discovered.

K9Advantix, that I, at this time until I find something better, am using, does not REPEL the ticks. (Which is what I want.) It kills the ticks AFTER they have already landed on and bitten the dog. (Which is not what I want.) My hoodlums have still been getting bit by ticks and I've seen the *&@! bulls eye marks on them...but they fade away quickly, in a day or so, and there is no tick to be found. So, yes, it works how they said: It kills the ticks after.

I don't want any ticks on my hoodlums at all. Granted, I've been doing a LOT of work in the yard getting the gigantic weeds out and keeping things trimmed down or cleared out, (a LOT, hours and hours and hours, my poor aching hands, arms and back). I am not being compensated for all of this yard work, the landlord and the other tenants get to enjoy the labor I have put in and it makes things easier on the lawn guy...but I'm doing it not for them, I'm doing it for my hoodlums.

Nonetheless, short of treating the entire yard, (which, yah, who has that kind of money), I want to find something that keeps ticks from even getting on to my hoodlums in the first place.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

i´ve been using brewers yeast and garlic for a month now.

just today i´ve spotted a flea on aggro´s back.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i dont use yeast as i dont want her to have yeast overgrowth,i do put 1 clove of garlic in her feed but it does take a while for it to work,i stopped using frontline as she had a severe reaction to it,apple cider vinegar in water/feed is supposed to repel fleas but i would immagine it would take weeks for it to really work,karen


----------

